

How I Escaped the 9 to 5 and Built a $270K Freelance Business by 27 - FindlayH
https://medium.com/@thecoolestcool/how-i-escaped-the-9-to-5-and-built-a-270k-freelance-business-by-27-665fddde80da

======
vijayr
Nice points.

 _writing has been a driving force behind the growth of my business and
existing network._

Can someone with experience explain if this works in every niche? For example,
a low level web dev making 60-70K a year in a corporate job - what should he
write about?

~~~
rsimmonds
Hey - Thanks, I wrote this!

A low level web dev could write about their process, various trends in web
development that have caught their eye, insights about the various industries
you would work with, etc...

If you have an ideal client, write about things that they would want to know
about web development. For example, maybe they want to know the difference
between SquareSpace and Wordpress? Or maybe they want to know whether or not
responsive design is worth it? All of these topics will elevate your name in
the eyes of potential clients and demonstrate that you're not just a low level
web dev :)

